

Code crap - dutchbrit
http://codecrap.com

======
PretzelPirate
Looking at bad code isn't nearly as interesting without the story surrounding
it. That's why I love The Daily WTF.

------
mesozoic
It's funny when I see this stuff here but then I see it in production code and
want to flip tables.

------
Zekio
Oh man, you just made my day

------
bml_hn
Actually, go check out @Actually_HN on Twitter

